
How affordable housing mandates make housing more expensive - jseliger
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-0104-galles-affordable-housing-court-case-20160104-story.html
======
abakker
Not that this is a major problem with the article, but the Powell and
Stringham paper they refer to is from 2004, and can be accessed here.
[http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1676277](http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1676277)

They don't misrepresent it, but it is rather old.

I think it would be relevant to see how these policies have faired over the
last 8 years. I suspect that they have done more harm, rather than less
through the housing crisis.

